

Should Everyone Go To College? - quizbiz
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106636657

======
MikeMacMan
The headline is a bit deceptive. Obama isn't stating, or even implying through
policy, that 'everyone should go to college.' The policy is promoting
enrollment in community colleges, not declaring that it should be mandatory.

Personally, I do think that 'office clerks, home care and health aids' should
have a couple of years of post high-school education under their belts, if
only to learn the things that they should have been taught in high school.

~~~
kevbin
It seems like it would worthwhile to improve K-12 education before swelling
community college enrollments by 50%.

~~~
easp
Yeah, let's just write off another generation.

------
tokenadult
"Vedder says that, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, only five of
the 25 fastest-growing occupations over the next decade require any kind of
college degree. The rest include jobs like office clerks, home care and health
aides, janitors and maids--not exactly the nursing or green technology jobs
Obama highlighted in his speech. Vedder says the president is cherry-picking
his data."

------
pmichaud
If your future plans require being credentialed as associating with similarly
credentialed people, then you should go to college. "Certified Impressive" I
think is the term du jour.

